# Are these snake tracks?



## Anniev69 (May 24, 2014)

These weird tracks appeared on the car windscreen this morning. They seem to go UP the windscreen. We live in Emerald, Victoria. My boyfriend thinks they may be snake tracks... any ideas??


----------



## Snowman (May 24, 2014)

Nope not snake..


----------



## jacevy (May 24, 2014)

I'd say it is some type of slug or snail.
Really I have no idea but that is what I would have presumed.


----------



## Lawra (May 25, 2014)

Looks like pushbike tyre pattern


----------



## borntobnude (May 25, 2014)

snake tracks !!


----------



## montysrainbow (May 26, 2014)

Baby unicorn tracks 4 sure 

On a more serious note lol i have no idea sorry but def dont look like snake 2 me.


----------



## Frizz (May 26, 2014)

Doesn't really look like snake tracks to me either. Not sure what it would be though.


----------



## Mr.Self-destruct (May 26, 2014)

I think someone is playing a joke on you.


----------



## geckodan (May 26, 2014)

Beetle tracks


----------



## montysrainbow (May 26, 2014)

Big star 4 u Geckodan lol i googled images for beetle tracks and omg u r right!


----------



## hulloosenator (May 26, 2014)

you need to get another boyfriend ....... LOL looks like pushbike tracks.......definitely not a snake


----------



## CrazyNut (May 26, 2014)

Pushbike or beetle. I think someoen decided to run their bike up your windscreen lol on the other hand, given that the tracks don't go all the way up I would say a beetle climbed up and flew from there.


----------

